# SilentBob's not-big journey to stay not-big with near-big numbers



## SilentBob187 (Jan 16, 2010)

Alright.  A long time ago (early 2007,) I was Fatty McFatterton.    230lb and Probably 30%bf.  In more recent history I was a near-big at 210lb and sub 20%bf.  That was May of 2009.  I had to drop some weight though.  This is due to near future USMC plans that require I stay beneath 186lb.    I am currently 178lb.  Enough bullspit, on with the not-big gun show.
*
1-15-10*

DB Incline Bench Press - 60x12, 70x12, 80x12, 85x10, 90x8

Cambered Decline Bench Press - 135x12, 185x10, 225x2, 185x8

Flat Bench Press - 135x12, 155x12, 185x10, 185x8, 135x15, 135x12

Pushups: 25, 22


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2010)

Good werk Not-big.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2010)

subbed for notBig action!


----------



## Saney (Jan 16, 2010)

i hope you can increase your flat press numbers


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> i hope you can increase your flat press numbers



It's easy to increase if they're the opener.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> It's easy to increase if they're the opener.


 
also these are high-rep sets. The numbers are solid IMO


----------



## independent (Jan 16, 2010)

This log belongs on AM.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 16, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> This log belongs on AM.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> This log belongs on AM.


 
There's going to be waaay to much DRSE'g to belong on AM

 . . btw SB, you're log still running over there? Any new visitors?


----------



## independent (Jan 16, 2010)

j-pet said:


> There's going to be waaay to much DRSE'g to belong on AM
> 
> . . btw SB, you're log still running over there? Any new visitors?



Just joking, at least take some neovar or something.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 16, 2010)

j-pet said:


> There's going to be waaay to much DRSE'g to belong on AM
> 
> . . btw SB, you're log still running over there? Any new visitors?



Finalized it today.  My swan song, if you will.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 16, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Just joking, at least take some neovar or something.



I've got a bottle or two of NeoVar on hand....and some RPM...and enough pornhub to make some serious gains.  Ole ponyshow won't be able to keep up with my gains...unless he pins his coinpurse or sum10. 

GYCH!


----------



## Doogsy (Jan 16, 2010)

Definately not-big status right here


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 16, 2010)

Werd!  Numbers aren't bad for a Not Big, specially for those high reps.  Sane needs to bench his own bw before talking smack about some Not Big's #s.  

Bleeb it or not, I'm hovering at just above big status right now at a mere 232.  My face hasn't been this skinny in prolly 10 years and my jeans are hanging offa me.  The good thang is I can bout see a sixer.  But, I'm feeling like a not big at this weight.  I can't wait to get back in the states and get the gears!


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 17, 2010)

> near future USMC plans that require I stay beneath 186lb



Do explain this. I will be enlisting after college is done,.... what is the weight requirement based on, height?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 17, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> Do explain this. I will be enlisting after college is done,.... what is the weight requirement based on, height?



Enlisting after college?  Why not try to be a commissioned officer?

Anyway, I'm applying for OCS (officer program,) and for my height, 5'9", I can weigh no more than 186lb (and no less than 128lb).  I don't know if they use the same chart or not for enlisted men and women.

USMC Weight Standards - Programs at StewSmith.com - Military or Law Enforcement Fitness - Navy, Army, Coast Guard, Marines, RECON, SEAL, Ranger, Police, FBI






YouTube Video










You said it Skee-Lo.  I too wish I was a little bit taller.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 17, 2010)

*1-17-10*

Seated Military: 115x12, 135x12, 155x10, 185x3+155x3, 135x10

Leaning Lateral Raises: 15x10, 20x10, 25x10, 30x6

Face Pulls: 35x10, 50x10, 65x10, 65x10

DB Shoulder Press: 40x12, 50x12, 60x12

Cuban Press: 5x10, 10x5


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2010)

an DOMs in your face from the face pulls?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 17, 2010)

j-pet said:


> an DOMs in your face from the face pulls?



Only when the cable snaps.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> Werd! Numbers aren't bad for a Not Big, specially for those high reps. Sane needs to bench his own bw before talking smack about some Not Big's #s.
> 
> Bleeb it or not, I'm hovering at just above big status right now at a mere 232. My face hasn't been this skinny in prolly 10 years and my jeans are hanging offa me. The good thang is I can bout see a sixer. But, I'm feeling like a not big at this weight. I can't wait to get back in the states and get the gears!


 
hearing ya man. I weighed myself this morning: 93kg . . a mere 204lbs. I feel a shadow of my former self. Getting pretty lean though - bitches love that shit. Maybe this OxyElite Pro is working. If I go sub-200 gonna freak out!


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 17, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Enlisting after college?  Why not try to be a commissioned officer?
> 
> Anyway, I'm applying for OCS (officer program,) and for my height, 5'9", I can weigh no more than 186lb (and no less than 128lb).  I don't know if they use the same chart or not for enlisted men and women.
> 
> ...



Yup. Already planned for OCS after college, but enlisting in army. I would have gone to ROTC here at my college, but due to commuting, bills, tuition, etc.... it would have been hard to do it. I actually planned to go after HS, but made a promise to a close family member that i would at least get college, and go in with rank.  Now im almost done,...  its time to jump outta airplanes.  


I was just asking, as I have heard Army tends to be more laxed on weight restrictions than USMC,... as long as you arent a fatass.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 17, 2010)

j-pet said:


> hearing ya man. I weighed myself this morning: 93kg . . a mere 204lbs. I feel a shadow of my former self. Getting pretty lean though - bitches love that shit. Maybe this OxyElite Pro is working. If I go sub-200 gonna freak out!


shit if you are tolerant to pain,.... go get some naplam or any of the lipoderm transdermals, and use them with capsaicin. If you can put up with the slight burning sensation; the diet and cardio are decent,.... your abs will get fuckin ripped.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> shit if you are tolerant to pain,.... go get some naplam or any of the lipoderm transdermals, and use them with capsaicin. If you can put up with the slight burning sensation; the diet and cardio are decent,.... your abs will get fuckin ripped.


 
never hear of that shit - some kinda supp? More info Knigg!


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 18, 2010)

j-pet said:


> never hear of that shit - some kinda supp? More info Knigg!


yea the lipo or napalm is a lotion based fat burner you can get at any supplement place. Its uses the same delivery(transdermal) that you could use with hormonal products (test for instance).  It works alone but your diet has to be perfect and cardio has to be spot on too. 

Cap, aka capsaicin ( capzasin is the brand name) is an arteritis/pain reliever for the joints, and is an extract from peppers. Cap in studies had shown to burn fat orally, but more effective if absorbed through the skin onto a trouble spot. Its the combination of these two products that gives very good results if you have a trouble spot, and want to burn fat in a local area (abs for instance).

The only thing is adding the cap gives the area a burning sensation. Overtime you get used to it, but the best bet is to start out very small with the cap, and add more gradually. Youll know its working because you will feel like you have a pot of boiling water on your stomach. But,.....
it works. Its all about if you can handle the pain. I hated it the first time i tried it,... then a few weeks later, i was like


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 18, 2010)

*1-18-10*

Squats: *warmup*(45x15, 65x15, 95x12,) 135x12, 165x12, 195x12, 225x10, 260x7, 135x10(pause at bottom)

Leg Curls: 70x12, 100x12, 110x10, 120x10, 130x10, 70x12

DB Walking Lunges: 25sx28 steps, 25sx28 steps, 25sx28steps

My quads were hard as rocks today.  Had some pretty good vascularity going in the legs today too.  Vascularity, one of the few things a not-big like myself gets to be proud of.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 18, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> *1-18-10*
> 135x10(pause at bottom)


I also do a low weight high rep set at the end, with a 3-5 second pause at the bottom. Awesome for hip and leg flexibility.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2010)

what's your BF% now SB?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 19, 2010)

j-pet said:


> what's your BF% now SB?



Good question.

Picture from 1-15-10





Whachoo think?  Could be better, I know.


----------



## Saney (Jan 19, 2010)

You kinda look like a skinny not Big


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> You kinda look like a skinny not Big


 
everyone's skinny next to you fatty


IDK bob . . . def. in the low teens bro


----------



## Saney (Jan 19, 2010)

My BF% is probably horrible. 25% maybe.. thats why i can't wait to cut down some more.. I need to lose lots of weight before i blast off


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 19, 2010)

...that pic is horrible!  It is the recommendation of this review board you up the dosage of Neovar by 300% immediately.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 19, 2010)

*1-19-10*

DB Rows: 20x15, 40x12, 70x10, 80x10, 90x10, 90x10

Cable Rows: 100x15, 120x12, 140x12, 160x12, 180x10, 200x8, 120x15

Pullups: 10, 7, 7, 6, 5 - Callouses were fucking SCREAMING!!!!

Lat Pulldown: 100x10x3 (pad all the way up to keep legs from helping w/ lift)


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 20, 2010)

> Callouses were fucking SCREAMING!!!!



Pansy!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 20, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> Pansy!



Indeed.  I need to file dem bitches down on Friday (day off.)


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 20, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> *1-19-10*
> 
> DB Rows: 20x15, 40x12, 70x10, 80x10, 90x10, 90x10
> 
> ...


 
you're a strong mofo for a notBig SB


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 20, 2010)

*1-20-10
* 
Dips: 20, 15, 15(+45lb), 12(+45lb), 10(+90lb), 10(+90lb), 10(+90lb), 8(+90lb), 8(+90lb), 15

DB Seated Tricep Extension: 20x20, 40x15, 70x12, 80x12, 90x10, 100x7

Supine Grip EZ Bar Curls: 45x12, 45x12, 45x10, 45x10

Incline Curls: 20sx10, 25sx10, 30sx10, 35sx7

Fucking dominated arms today!
Felt like a *big* doing those weighted dips. 46 @ 90lb.  Fuck yeah!
Doing curls I got a pump in my left bicep that felt like it was going to cramp up on me.
I've never had that happen in my arms before.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 20, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Indeed.  I need to file dem bitches down on Friday (day off.)


Naw,.. fuck that. Callouses show determination. Besides, every time i have fucked with mine, I go in the gym and hit heavy deads and shrugs, and rip off new skin, screwing me over even more. So, I just leave mine alone. They show character.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 25, 2010)

*1-22-10*

PFT*
16 pullups
100 situps
22:50 - 3 miles
Score: 251

*I ate at noon, was planning on running the PFT at 1.  I got there, and waited...and waited...and waited...Finally at 3:00 We being the PFT.  I'm running on fumes at that point since I've been living on feeding every 3 hours for the past few years.  I was amazed I was able to do what I did for the PFT.

After the PFT I was going to lift at 7.  Eat at 4, eat at 6.  Get back to a calorie surplus...easy enough.

Fast forward to 6:45 and I'm waking up from a nap.  DAMMIT!  I missed my 6 meal and I've gotta run out the door.  Grab some hydrolyzed whey sample that I had so I can have at least sum10 in my system while I'm lifting....chest of all things....FUUUUUUU!!!

Chest:

Incline Bench: 95x12, 115x12, 135x12, 155x10

Flat Bench: 95x12, 115x12, 135x12, 155x10

Cables (High to Low): 15x12, 20x12, 25x10, 30x10

Sh*tty workout, but at least I got a little muscle breakdown going on.  I did a post-workout pizza to try to get back to a slight caloric surplus on the day.  (I only had *1200* before going in to train that evening.)  Needless to say, I think I broke even on the day for calories.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 25, 2010)

*1-24-10*

Squat: 45x15, 95x15, 135x12, 170x12, 200x10, 230x8, *275x3, 275x2*

Leg Curls: 70x12, 100x10, 110x12, 120x10, 130x10

Short, but productive day.  I hadn't hit 275 since I was a big.  Felt good.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 25, 2010)

shit, Ive been in catabolic hell the last few days . . too much alcohol and AP . . not enough food and sleep


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 25, 2010)

*1-25-10*

Seated Military: 95x12, 115x12, 135x12, 155x9, 185x3+135x5

Face Pulls: 35x12, 50x10, 65x10, 65x10, 30x15

Leaning Lateral Raises: 20x12, 25x10, 30x10

Bradford Press: 45x10, 65x10, 95x10, 115x10

Dusted off Bradford Press.  Been a while since I'd done those.  A lot of rust in that movement.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 25, 2010)

j-pet said:


> shit, Ive been in catabolic hell the last few days . . too much alcohol and AP . . not enough food and sleep



I'd gladly change places.  I could go for some boozing and AP.  Instead I'm stuck with Neovar and LHJO.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 27, 2010)

this journey took a dump....


----------



## Saney (Jan 27, 2010)

just take Mdrol at 60mg ED to achieve optimal Bigsby status











GICH!


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 28, 2010)

.. Clayton Bigsby status that is....


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 28, 2010)

*1-26-10*

Pullups: 19, 10, 8, 5, 6, 5, 5

DB Rows: 20x10, 40x10, 80x10, 70x10, 70x10, 70x10

Cable Rows: 100x15, 140x15, 160x10, 180x10, 200x5, 100x15

Pullups: 6, 6

My lats STILL sore from this workout.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2010)

Gich!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 28, 2010)

*1-28-10*

Incline Bench: 95x15, 135x15, 165x12, 185x6, 205x2+185x3

Decline Bench(Cambered Bar): 95x17, 135x15, 165x15, 185x8, 205x2+185x4, 135x20

Bench Press: 135x15, 185x6, 185x4, 135x8

Pec-Dec Flies: 75x8x7

I went up a cup size after tonight's workout.  Chest is feeling all sorts of (not)big.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 28, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Gich!



Gych!


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 28, 2010)

pec dec flyes? Really? What a ho-bag!

Throw 2 sets of decline DB flys and 2 sets of incline DB flyes in next time instead. Rest pause style, 20 reps, deep as fuck, and 3 second pause at bottom.

You will lengthen that chest in no time son.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 28, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> pec dec flyes? Really? What a ho-bag!
> 
> Throw 2 sets of decline DB flys and 2 sets of incline DB flyes in next time instead. Rest pause style, 20 reps, deep as fuck, and 3 second pause at bottom.
> 
> You will lengthen that chest in no time son.



Wasn't my idea.  Workout partner did decline flies last week.  We'll hit em next week.  Either way, made sure to lead with the elbows and not the hands.  Chest was already dead at that point too.

I will do your suggestion next week.


----------

